# "Sugar attack"



## Zigzagzo03 (Sep 21, 2012)

Last night my 10th week old chihuahua pup went all dizzy i would call it, her head was bobbing as if she couldn't see anything. She was stumbling then just sort of flopped to the floor as if not being able to stand. After she seemed to perk up she was really shivering... she shivers when she's cold but never as Much as after her funny five mins.
Does anyone suspect this was a "sugar attack"??? 
should i take her to the vets???
Can they test through dog for high sugar levels??? 
Should i find food with less sugar in???
I don't know please help
Thanks Zoey x


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

What did you do to pull her out of it? anything? It definitely sounds like Hypoglycemia and that can be very serious and even cause death. Keep some honey, Karo syrup or Nutri-cal on hand to give her if it happens again and I would take her to the vet ASAP if her sugar drops again. Do not let her over do it playing as this can cause a sugar drop, changing her food and the type of food can also cause it. Premium puppy food and maybe supplement with a premium can food for now. Make sure she has food and water at all times right now or at least 4 times a day for the food. Karo syrup, honey or some nutri-cal (can get from vets) in the morning, afternoon and right before bed time and if you are going out for long hours. She will not need much but does need some just to be safe.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Excellent advice from Michelle. Goes for all puppies.

I'd take her in to the vet's as well. At that age trying to diagnose things at home is too risky. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah, it definitely sounds like her sugar dropped (hypoglycemia). As Michelle said, you should also have some sort of supplement (I used Nutri-cal) to help stabilize her sugar. 

Her sugar was not high, no need to worry about "low sugar" foods. It was low. 

What do you feed her? How often? How much does she weigh?

If you don't think it is hypoglycemia (if he ha just eaten or something) I'd probably take her to the vets in order to get her checked out. 

Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

I always carried Nutrigel in my purse when we went out, you just never know what's going to happen, car break down etc etc so when they're young you always have to have something on hand to keep their blood level up.

Hypoglycemia occurs when they've been without food for a while and/or their energy expended exceeds that which their sugar levels could've easily copied with so, in other words, after a long play or not having eaten for quite some time, or else during illness when everything they take in is coming out again in a hurry.

If your pup hadn't done any of those things i.e. not played vigorously, had eaten within the last 2 hours, and wasn't sick then, like the others said, I'd definitely be going to the vet.


----------



## Zigzagzo03 (Sep 21, 2012)

She was running round but not really fast. that's another thing she never really does much she is always so tired she would sleep allday if i didn't put food infront of her or wake her up do toilets. I know she's only 10 weeks old but is that normal?? Will get her checked Monday anyway.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

So what did you do to pull her out of it? How is she now?

Some Chihuahuas are more energetic than others but if you have a feeling something is up especially after that episode I would definitely have her checked out to be safe. Please keep us updated ;-)


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Is it possible that she is younger than ten weeks? Very young pups do sleep a lot and there are some people out there who will sell a tiny pup and claim it is older than it really is to make you think it is going to be a tiny adult. I am glad you are going to the vet. I would too.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

When Maggie was a baby and acted like that,we'd give her a little karo syrup on the end of our finger.She did it so often we had to do this regularly 3 times a day.


----------



## Zigzagzo03 (Sep 21, 2012)

Thankyou all so much guys we were sold her a few days before she was 8weeks she was born on the 21st of July so she's 11weeks on Saturday. she was weights at 8weeks as 0.85lbs she Will be weighed again on the 9th October she hasn't had another attack i feed her James welbeloved turkey or lamb with rice and have purchased some honey until i got to the vet i Will ask about this nutri cal stuff thanks again for your help x


----------



## krbshappy71 (Oct 1, 2012)

Wow I didn't know low sugar was a risk for these puppies. Thanks for the postings.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

This puppy is TINY. She needs to eat at least 4x daily. Leave some kibble in her dish at night. Remember the liver gives out glucose, and at her age, she just doesn't have that capicity yet. Wake her up to eat if necessary. Use a high calorie puppy formula so she doesn't have to eat as much. Give her about 2-3 tablespoons of kibble at each meal. You could soak it in chicken broth and make it soft. Heat a lilttle if she likes it warm. Good luck, and keep in touch


----------



## Zigzagzo03 (Sep 21, 2012)

She is very small i feed her regularly at 8am 11am 2pm 5pm 8pm and if she is uplate with us 11pm. her father was around 4lbs and her mother was around 3lbs so she is goin to be a little thing. think the is ok with the feeding routine as she is growing by the day.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I would also make sure she had some kibble during the night, if she needs it. I have a small chi (3.2#'s at 6.5 months) and she had to have kibble in her pen at night. She only had a few minor (shaking and vomiting bile) low blood sugar episodes.


----------

